# easybet - 100% win [free]



## easybet (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,

few notes to help you understand this is not a scam:
1. the service is free
2. we dont take any credit card or any other verification

we have develped a site that gathers information from more than 60 bookies and show you how to split you money on a game (you dont bet on our site, we just tell you on which bookie you should bet) in a way that you allways win.

for example, given a game between Team A and Team B with expected profit of 2.74%, lets use 1000$:
we found that:
"Bet 365" gives odds of "2.4" for team A to win
"Marathonbet" gives odds of "3.76" for team B to win
"Marathonbet" gives odds of "3.44" for draw

we recommend you splitting the money like this:
427$ on team A -> (if they win you will get 24.8$ profit)
274$ on Team B -> (if they win you will get 30.24$ profit)
299$ on Draw-> (if they win you will get 28.56$ profit)

ready to give us a chance?





						Easy Bet
					






					easybet.dns-cloud.net
				




kindly let us know if you are facing any issues at
easybetmanager@gmail.com

note - this is an open beta, there can be some downtime


----------



## BetInvestor (Jul 16, 2019)

This is arbitrage betting aka surebet. 
Works in theory but the bookmakers are now really smart about it. They will realize and limit/ban your account really fast.


----------

